# Needlefish



## bubforever (May 22, 2007)

Just got one the other day. Probably my next favorite fish to the Black Ghost Knife.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

Wow those look amazing, a bit like pipefish, how big do they grow? How much were they?


----------



## bubforever (May 23, 2007)

The ones in the picture are saltwater. They can get a few feet long. The ones i got look very similar but are freshwater they can up to a foot long. Cost $11.99 at PetsMart. Very enjoyable fish to keep.


----------



## robo mantis (May 23, 2007)

Do they eat other fish?


----------



## bubforever (May 24, 2007)

yeah mines about 4 inches long and i feed it guppies.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

heh guppies are pointless, good for nothing else. Im pretty sure God made them while thinking about what his saltwater fish would eat.. :wink:


----------



## Ian (May 24, 2007)

> heh guppies are pointless, good for nothing else. Im pretty sure God made them while thinking about what his saltwater fish would eat.. :wink:


It was in fact Noel Edmonds who made guppies.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

Of course! What was I thinking!


----------



## robo mantis (May 24, 2007)

Man Ian your crazy :wink:


----------

